# how many of you integrate muay thai into your JKD?



## lll000000lll (Aug 2, 2006)

i was just wondering, i apply some muay thai on the bag and with hand pads when working with punch combos and my footwork when i train.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 2, 2006)

Absolutely, I utilize muay thai knees, elbows and headbutts, as well as some of the kicks and defences.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 2, 2006)

where are you from? where do you train? do you have any helpful tips on bag drills or combos you do durring sparring?


----------



## Jimi (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't really intergrate my Muat Thai into my JF/JKD. PEACE


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 2, 2006)

I definitely integrate Muay Thai into my JKD. Anyone whom trains JKD Conceptual Training under the lineage of Dan Inosanto, also integrates it into their JKD as well. It was one of the original styles that Lee researched in his development of JKD. I also hope to incorporate some Muay Boran into my cirriculum as well.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 3, 2006)

I was in a hurry to post before, I could not better explain, the boss was over my shoulder and I posted to get back to work. I agree with you about anyone who trains in the Inosanto camp will intergrate Muay Thai into there training, but I would not call what goes on in Ajarn Chais seminars JF/JKD concepts. We can draw from it, but when I work JF/JKD I don't do a Wai Kru/Ram Muay. If you train under a legit JF/JKD instructor, then you can say I intergrate Muay Thai into my JF/JKD, but just anyone who trains Muay Thai and freestyles can not call what they do JF/JKD. I'll will say it, I mis-spoke so to speak with my post. Been doing JF/JKD, Bama Lethwei & Muay Thai since 1983, and there was a lot of Muay Thai already in the concepts.  I guess I intergrate a lot into my JF/JKD. I stand corrected! PEACE


----------



## kravkundo (Aug 3, 2006)

i had the opportunity to give a guy several knees to the siatic nerve during a fight last month. very effective. he could hardly move when i tosed him onto the ground


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 4, 2006)

How exceptionally marvellous of you.


----------



## cfr (Aug 12, 2006)

I started off my training here:

http://aseama.com/

which intergrates MT into the curriculum. Now I am now at a JKD school and the insturctor has a MT background. I think MT is awesome due to it's simple (for lack of better words) techniques.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 12, 2006)

yes i agree the techniques are quite simple yet very powerful , especialy the roundhouse (or thai kick as non muay thai fighters call it)


----------



## Erik H (Aug 16, 2006)

I love using muay thai in my JKD training because eventually you are going to clinch and as other have said, the siatic nerve will get your intention.  It doesn't hurt per se but your leg goes numb.  The inside works just as well too.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm a bit confused... I don't do JKD, but I have studied the philosophy of Taoism extensively, and I was under the impression that JKD took from that, in the sense that the 'best' martial arts style is relative to the person: to his body type, to his training methods, and to his personality. I heard Inosanto and Lee talk about how JKD looks different with every practitioner, because each is learning what is most efficient and effective for him. So is it possible to say that you can't incorporate Muay Thai concepts, or that they should only be incorporated to a certain degree in JKD? What if the 'classic' JKD stance of strong side forward etc. isn't what works best for someone?

Can someone just clarify how much orthodoxy there is in a something that I always thought was more of a way of thinking about martial arts, rather than a martial art in itself.

Example: I have heard from a lot of people, some on this forum, that the side kick is not a 'real' muay thai kick, and using it is bad form. But in sparring, it works for me, and so I've incorporated it into my repertoire. The same goes for some basic wing chun sticky hands routines, when I'm working with thin gloves. Although I'm not pretending that this means I practice JKD, i would say from my knowledge of it that that's the spirit of what JKD is about... but I could be terribly wrong. Comments?


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 19, 2006)

Giorgio said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused... I don't do JKD, but I have studied the philosophy of Taoism extensively, and I was under the impression that JKD took from that, in the sense that the 'best' martial arts style is relative to the person: to his body type, to his training methods, and to his personality. I heard Inosanto and Lee talk about how JKD looks different with every practitioner, because each is learning what is most efficient and effective for him. So is it possible to say that you can't incorporate Muay Thai concepts, or that they should only be incorporated to a certain degree in JKD? What if the 'classic' JKD stance of strong side forward etc. isn't what works best for someone?
> 
> Can someone just clarify how much orthodoxy there is in a something that I always thought was more of a way of thinking about martial arts, rather than a martial art in itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Seepo (Nov 13, 2006)

I integrate JKD into my muay thai.


----------

